# Finally tooks pictures of my Sentra....



## B14sensei (Jun 9, 2003)

*Finally took pictures of my Sentra....*

Tell me what you think of my Sentra...

http://members.cardomain.com/snafub14


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

ur ride looks tight! theres only one thing that would make it perfect... i think if u take off the lip on the omega front it would match better w/ the sides and rear but other than that its cool as fu**. one question... where did u get those graphics??? thats exactly the style im looking for my sentra. if u have a chance take a look at my car and lemme know what color u think would match.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I think it looks good, i like your painted rear reflector. Only thing i'd say otherwise is that the front bumper looks lots lower than the sides and that i think the black boxes would look even better if you had them angled down so they follow the lines of the car and maybe if they started out bigger in the back and got smaller toward the front. Otherwise nice


----------



## B14sensei (Jun 9, 2003)

I know what you mean about the lip, but there's one little problem...the lip on that omega front doesn't come off. Don't ask me why it doesn't...it just came like that. It's so f****** hard to drive that thing on the streets. I have to be real carefull so that I dont scrape it.
About the graphics.... I actually got them from a friend's brother who owns a local shop in Orlando and also makes graphics. I got those graphics as a freebie. w00t w00t!!
As to a color that would match your car...hmmmm...depends on your color scheme I guess. Before I had the body kit put on...my color scheme was blue. BUt then I got sick of it and changed everything to black and gunmetal...I like it a lot better now.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

That is one nice ride you got there! very agressive looking kit and likin' those wheels


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

B14sensei said:


> *I know what you mean about the lip, but there's one little problem...the lip on that omega front doesn't come off. Don't ask me why it doesn't...it just came like that. It's so f****** hard to drive that thing on the streets. I have to be real carefull so that I dont scrape it.
> About the graphics.... I actually got them from a friend's brother who owns a local shop in Orlando and also makes graphics. I got those graphics as a freebie. w00t w00t!!
> As to a color that would match your car...hmmmm...depends on your color scheme I guess. Before I had the body kit put on...my color scheme was blue. BUt then I got sick of it and changed everything to black and gunmetal...I like it a lot better now. *



u really cant take it off?? damn. another member on this board (1clnb14) has the same front end and he's able to remove it so i just figured in any case it looks good and about the graphics... a gunmetal color would be just fine


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

clear corners anyone? very nice car, but yeah, invest in a set of clear corners...very inexpensive mod which would touch up the front end nicely. good job!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks pretty good 


Hmm, that's strange. I wonder if VIS started molding them as 1 piece? I love the fact that the lip on mine is removable.

One question, was the entire car repainted?
Looks like the engine bay, door jams, and trunk jams were not.

Anything done to the interior?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like it, few things I would do if I were u:
Lower side skirts, factory spoiler (NOT WING, NOT WING), and some new headlights/corners.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes def new headlights and corner.

other than that it looks good !


----------



## B14sensei (Jun 9, 2003)

The factory paintjob on the car was that weird Platinum Gold paint. I was never a fan of the color because if it sits next to a silver car...my car looks like crap. When I had the body kit put in, I had the guy paint it with a color that was more silver. And to tell you the truth, my engine bay came like that...even with the stock paint...it looks like the engine bay and the trunk was never painted to match the outside...someone correct me if I'm wrong...my car's just always been like that on the engine bay and trunk.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

lookin good.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks good. Too bad the sides dont line up with the front.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

yeah, i love the front, but damnnnn, they need super low sideskirts. guess you'd have to fabricate that y'self to get it perfectly even. i've yet to see ss's that match up, but i have seen em come close. but if it don't bother you, it's all good.
just promise us you won't put a wing on there.
i had to lol at 97...de's comment. (NOT A WING!!!)
nice color


----------



## ricky-kline (Jun 6, 2003)

i love the way your car looks man the side skirts are higher i would think so you dont high center you car over a pepple. Looks bad ass dude


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

that pebble ain't gettin under the car unless you reverse over it.


----------



## B14sensei (Jun 9, 2003)

Dont worry guys...i have already promised myself that I will never EVER put a wing on my car. I was thinking of putting some kinda spoiler (probly factory)...but I actually like the way the car looks without anything sticking up from the trunk.

-=sNaFu=-


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *that pebble ain't gettin under the car unless you reverse over it. *


 I was thinking more like a dime


----------



## Alabama_Girl (Sep 11, 2003)

Sweet, :banana: needs dif. lights (head and tail),maybe halo, and a spoiler :jump:


----------

